# Alum thief!!



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Bold...bold bold bold...

Fished today with Chopiq...launched at Cheshire ramp, and even got the parking spot closest to the water. Got back to the ramp around 6pm, trailer spare (which was "locked" with a custom lug nut) was GONE.

Beware, tis the season  They don't know how fortunate they are that I didn't catch them in the act, and I'll leave it at that.

BTW, crappie were shallllllow today. Plenty of legal keepers, one slab only though. All returned safely to the water.


----------



## Erie Addict (Apr 12, 2004)

Tis the season for sure. Make sure to lock your spare if you have a SUV or pickup. Thiefs hit a TNT tourny about 6 years ago and made off with 9-10 full size spares from under pickups. I heard this clanging sound going down the road after the tourney and it was the cable banging against the under neath of my truck. Dirty Rotton SOB's.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

jease what is wrong with these people


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

What goes around comes around, hopefully it happens to them!!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

That sucks man sorry to hear. Also make sure you have a lock on your trailer ball and your hitch or you never know you may come back to no trailer. Iam not saying anymore because it wouldn't be appropriate for this site!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

That's just wrong man, sorry for the loss  . What in the world would be the market value for one spare tire for a boat trailer??  I suppose some people do it just because they can.  

Just goes to show yah, keeping your stuff locked up, just keeps honest people honest.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

There was a trailer stolen from one of my tournaments at Griggs Dam a few years ago and DaleM had his truck broken into at Griggs Dam.... You just never know.... As busy as that park is and NO ONE seen anything......


----------



## whitebass (Apr 18, 2004)

I have a good idea what these S.O.B.do with these spares. A few years ago someone stole my brothers car while he was in the movies. I looked for 5 days for the car but never found it. I was even told the guy who stole the car. I finally got a call about a week later that the car was in the impound yard. It was crazy what they did, they first peeled the lock out of the door to get in. Then they peeled the steering column to get it started. When we got the to the car his custom rims were gone. They had 4 spare tires(donuts) on them. I couldn't believe it. A few years later I started hearing stories about a lot of spare tires from blazers and trucks b/c they are so easy to take. The guy at the impound lot told me " THAT'S HOW THEY DO IT, STEAL THE CARS AND TAKE THE RIMS AND LEAVE YOU WITH THOSE".

So beware and don't trust anyone !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I once seen a guy steal a radar dectecter from a guys convertible while he was in UDF. Once he seen me, he threw it back in the car. I did give the police a call and give them his license#.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

maby they needed a spare?


----------



## moose (Apr 14, 2004)

i thank most trailer spare can be used on most trailer as long as they have
the lug count. by the way there is a spare at deer creek by the dam on lake side it has a nice chrome wheel with it. just in case someone needs one.
by the way my tread on my trailer tire are all uneven. do they make a good
trailer tire? and if so where can I get a set?


moose


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

man that sucks Shake, sorry to hear about it bro.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks guys...Did some internet shoppin last night (price checking replacement alloy rims) and it looks like it's gonna end up costing me $100 or so. Considering I expected a lot worse, I'll eat the bill I guess...no way around it.

Now I'm going to run out and make sure they didn't yank the spare on my truck  I should've thought about earlier, considering I fell vicitim to that years ago on my blazer when I had it.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

When I first moved to the Columbus area in '99, I was told to lock my spare tire to my truck. It seemed that guys were going around and stealing spares then also. They were especially after SUV spares mounted on the back of a vehicle but would steal pick-up spares underneath also. I had never heard of this in Northeast Ohio as we would drive around with the spare in the bed of the pickup most times. I guess as gas prices and all else goes up folks are getting desperate for cash. Watch your copper and aluminum, copper has more than doubled in scrap value and aluminum is climbing also.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I was picking my Mother up from work yesterday outside Westland Mall(Columbus) when I seen this guy come busting out of the employee entrance and come running right at our car...I thought Crap what is this guy doing...almost locked the doors real quick as my wife and kids were in the car...turns out he was with the loss prevention(my wife seen the walkie talkie and handcuffs he was carrying) but anyway he was at a dead run after someone..dont know if its greed or desperation thats got theft on the rise..sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

Shake,

As a fellow victim of fishing related thievery I know exactly how you feel. Thieves are the lowest form of life and I would love to catch a dirtbag in the act. Other than kids, most times it is a drug addict. Remember what they used to do to horse thieves? 

MA


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Had my truck window busted out one day at O"Shaunassey . Guess I was lucky as there wasn't anything inside worth stealing. Kinda makes you wonder if it's better to leave it unlocked.


----------



## DrChip (Sep 6, 2004)

I was hanging out at the ramps at Cheshire (and earlier at New Galena) with my son yesterday afternoon -- he loves just watching the boats come in. I was at Cheshire for about an hour and left at around 4 or 4:30. At the time I left there was a watercraft officer parked there checking out boats with binoculars. Lots of boats were coming out at that time too, probably because of the storm that was coming in from the west. At least during that time there didn't seem to be anything unusual going on. Maybe it happened earlier?

Sorry about your loss. I've gotta go get a locking lugnut for the spare I installed this spring. Haven't had the boat out yet (a 4 week old baby and a 2 year old makes that tough to do), but I had thought about whether or not someone would steal it just sitting there attached to the frame. Guess now I know, and better do something before I leave it parked at Alum Creek...

chip


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Talk about bold........I was camping at Alum and someone stole my livewell cooler that was right outside the camper door. It was full of beer.......had to be stupid kids........


----------



## itroll2 (Jun 3, 2004)

last spring while @cc had the hitch taken from the receiver. had to have a fellow fisherman pull the trailor so i could load the boat. he dropped her in the parking lot and i made a trip to get a hitch. i bought a lock as well. sounds like the scumbag that busted your lock nut was a lucky scumbag. too low to be fish bait.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

wheres cc and what is CC


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Drchip...we actually blew by the ramp around that time, and saw the officer parked in the lot from the water. We launched around 11:30 am, so it could've happened earlier.

Actually got stopped on the water while fishing, officer looking for pfd's and licenses. First time I've EVER been checked for a fishing license in my life. Glad to see them doing that, for all of our sakes.

cc is caesar's creek btw.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Well in light of recent events you guys have me worried so i already have the lock on the trailer and the hitch but need to get one on the spare and the spare on the truck. What and how are you guys locking the spare on the truck up?


----------



## Erie Addict (Apr 12, 2004)

Youi can get a spare tire lock that is made by Cobra. It is a pretty tough cable and the locking mechanism is water proof. You can get them at Miejer or Walmart. I have used them for years on anything from Truck spare tires to locking the snowmobile and clam to the trailer. they work great. just don't lose the key because it will take you forever to sw through the cable..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

that sucks doood.. and to think how busy that dang ramp is every weekend.. 
maybe its just that, too busy for people to noticed anything shady going on..


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Sorry to hear about that shake. I'm up there alot and hope nothing happens to me. You definately got me thinking. I already have locking lugs but maybe I need a cable too on the spare. Those people just plain suck! By the way I was at galena ramp the other day and they were pulling out a stolen lexas suv at the ramp. The guy said it was 28' deep and there was another vehicle down there. Crazy, only in Columbus.


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

How about the phone number for the Alumn Ranger station, anyone know it ?? That whould insure a quick response. Also a big bass boat in Hoover this weekend, just a cruisin along with his 150. The city watershed management dept. number at their office would be another.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Shake - sorry about your trailer. I was at the chesire boat ramp on saturday around 11 for a breif moment. My daughter had a sleep over/birthday party that I had to pick her up from. I thought that since I was in the area I had to atleast wet a line even though it was from the bank. I did manage one crappie in the 10 minute time I was their. 
While I was their I did see a few people fishing but no one that looked suspicious. Sorry


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

A few years back a guy I used to work for in Westerville's trailer was stolen right off the back of his truck at Alum Creek. Wanna talk about a mess. 

Here a business op for all you go getters out there, Security systems for boat trailers.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

If someone could incorporate a tazer into such an assembly, I'd invest


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Shake,
Get yourself a 6 ft. section of heavy chain and a good weather resistant pad lock. Use it in conjunction with the locking lug by chaining it to the trailer itself. If someone is going to steal my spare he's going to have to work for it. And he better not get caught in the process. And if I have to chase him, it's going to be that much worse.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh for sure man...after that incident, I'll probably have it secured to the point that if I ever need to get to it, i'll need a settling torch.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

My trailer has built-in theft guard. It's 13 y/o with bald tires, rusted rims and broken marker lights.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

zpyles_00 said:


> Here a business op for all you go getters out there, Security systems for boat trailers.


I would suppose that if you had an alarm system on your tow vehicle and the setting were right it'd be set off with any tappering with the trailer. And one can mount an alarm system on their boat too, there out there already.


----------



## Shaun Frame (Mar 27, 2006)

> Also a big bass boat in Hoover this weekend, just a cruisin along with his 150. The city watershed management dept. number at their office would be another.


614-645-1721.......

Or e-mail me with the registration # at [email protected] and I'll see if I can arrange a friendly reminder?


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

I was once told call the sheriff department (833-2800) and they will relay to the water officers


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Net said:


> My trailer has built-in theft guard. It's 13 y/o with bald tires, rusted rims and broken marker lights.


LMAO  that sounds like my anti-theft plan for the jeep


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the theft but now i am going to get the locking pin that goes through my trailer hitch receiver instead of the old cotterpin set up. I hate theives and like everyone else it wouldnt be pretty.
________
DC MEDICAL MARIJUANA DISPENSARY


----------



## tunnelengineer (Mar 6, 2006)

Always use the locking pin type. I had my aluminum boat stolen from off my trailer a few years ago and the only thing that was left was teh trailer and the 25 hp motor as it was chained through the trailer frame. They couldn't hook up to the trailer as the hitch was locked down. Too much work so they loaded the boat in a truck bed (i assume) or torched it in half for scrap. Bastards, but it was a junk boat anyway. At least I still kept the outboard!

Ever since then I will not leave my boat unhooked from my truck without the pin latched and locked down. Even in storage it is always locked. 

The big lesson I learned is never trust anyone, anytime. All it takes is one bad guy out of a thousand. When my boat was stolen is was purely for scrap. I am positive of that. With the price of scrap these days anything that isn't locked may get stolen and cut up. Even if it is sitting in your driveway. 

I swear my next house will be out in the country with a little land so I can build a pole barn to store boats and lawn gear out of sight.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

How about paying for a gaurd at the boat ramps - Some of the bigger lakes accros the country have them. The ones I have been at have a gaurd house right by the ramp and you would pay a small fee to use the ramp but in return he would also keep an eye on the parking lot.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Mar 6, 2006)

I would be all for a small fee if it was truly guarded. Most of the time I see someone at the pay ramps, all they do all day is sit on a lawnchair halfway down the ramp and take money. They can't even see the parking lot.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i cant stand it that u have to pay 4 parking


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

I hope they can run faster than 1300 ft per second and have more than 13 friends with them. My friends name is Mr. GLOCK, and he is LEGAL. But not on the boat.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I leave my trailer spare in the truck all the time.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your tire,maybe someone will catch them in the act someday


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Des...I've been thinking about that (I dont have a tonneau or cap) but worried if I'd come back less the wheel and a broken window.


----------



## ReRobb (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm all for beating the tar out of them, but then what would happen is that would be when the cop shows up, and you go to jail for beating the tar, and they get off scott free


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

That's a shame. You can't trust anyone anywhere anymore. I got my "bearing buddies" stolen a couple years ago at CJ Brown but didn't notice it until I was pulling the trailer out after launching the boat the next time I went out. Bad enough I had to replace the "buddies" but the worst part was the water that got into my bearings before I noticed it.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

wow...bearing buddies? what's next, lights and wiring?

Makes me think I should probably lock my lighting dongle thing from the truck to trailer.


----------



## fatguyinalittlecoat (Feb 20, 2006)

Lol Net; If someone stole my trailer it would be a god send hehe. At least after the initial shock of wondering how the heck I get the boat home. My spare tire is probably not fit for a wheelbarrow either  I guess the only thing we all can do is network and try and spot these suspicious B%ST%RDS. I know I'll certainly be payin special attention!!!!


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

A friend in Whitehall had a Merc outboard stolen right next to his back door!!the boat and trailer sit no more than 20 ft from the back door and garage. He says they screwed up tho, they got the motor but didnt get the gas attachment that you need to run it?It was a 89 model I think?And this guy and his neighbor have 4 dogs!!had to be a planned job!!Cops told him he was not the only one hit that night seems they worked their way up the street to 4 more places. Stealing just to steal!!dopers!!


----------

